# Wrestling, yay or neigh



## nobu (Jun 24, 2009)

Out of curiosity, anyone else watch wrestling? I'm a huge fan of anything old school and enjoy some of the current stuff, anyone else?


----------



## twiggyfox (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry buddy stoped likeing it a few years ago, i still watch it if there nothing else on though.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 24, 2009)

Ew, what a gross furry pun.

Also, stopped watching it a while ago.


----------



## twiggyfox (Jun 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Ew, what a gross furry pun.
> 
> Also, stopped watching it a while ago.


i know but its funny


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

The only wrestler I like now is Mask de Smith.

The stuff on TV is for kids, and the real kind is homoerotic in _all_ the wrong ways.


----------



## nobu (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> The only wrestler I like now is Mask de Smith.
> 
> The stuff on TV is for kids, and the real kind is homoerotic in _all_ the wrong ways.



Killer 7 reference, cool.  the newer has become kinda lame, but the old awa, nwa, wccw, ecw stuff is totally worth looking up, as far as homoerotic goes, well yeah a little bit.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 24, 2009)

Love the old school, really love the old, old school (Iron Sheik FTW!). Not too big on the newer stuff. I stopped watching right about the time the Undertaker cut off his hair and got a Harley.


----------



## nobu (Jun 24, 2009)

screw iron sheik, gimmie the original sheik vs abdula the butcher any day, old school hardcore mayhem woohoo!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

nobu said:


> Killer 7 reference, cool.


Thank you.



> the newer has become kinda lame, but the old awa, nwa, wccw, ecw stuff is totally worth looking up, as far as homoerotic goes, well yeah a little bit.


Um. I said the _real_ kind is homoerotic--as in, the kind they have in the Olympics.

I think I liked Sting, the Cat, and the Filthy Animals back when I still watched WCW. Edge and Christian were pretty cool as far as WWF went...and who _didn't_ like The Rock?

But that was before I realized it was just a soap opera for men. I was so naive back then...


----------



## nobu (Jun 24, 2009)

Man i miss wcw, uncle eric was my hero


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't clown on wrestling. It brought us Hard Gay.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz_I...B7955E04F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6

:V .


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 24, 2009)

I do have some fondness of it. As of now, mostly from the fact one of my favorite Tekken character's is a wrestler.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm still watchin' it


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 26, 2009)

I have, from torrents long ago...

Royal Rumble 89

This I still will watch every now and again. Other then that I don't follow it at all.

p.s. yokozuna and doink are dead ;_;


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

I stoped about 10 years ago as soon as I reailised it was fake.

I soon started to watch boxing now thats a good sport.

But then again i still respect the greatest wtestler ever *HULK HOGAN* "manly grunt"


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 28, 2009)

wrestlings no good, Slamball is were it's at.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

cage rage isnt bad.


----------



## IWP (Jun 30, 2009)

WWF from the 80s - 1993 rocks! In my opinion, nothing tops Wrestlemania III and the 1987 Survivor Series.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2009)

I only like actual wrestling, not that scripted "professional wrestling" crap.

Whitenoise:  That video was pretty fucking awesome. 8)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz_I...B7955E04F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6
> 
> :V .



What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Wulf (Jun 30, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> What the fuck did I just watch?


My sentiments exactly. Just too indolent to type them.

Addendum: Nice work with the tail.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 30, 2009)

I watch wrestling. I'm especially a fan of the Undertaker.

Did anyone see Wrestlemania 25? 

That Shawn Michaels and Undertaker fight was phenomenal.

The Undertaker 17-0!!!


----------



## FreakFace (Jun 30, 2009)

Undertaker kicks ass!


----------



## nobu (Jun 30, 2009)

Anything involving HBK or Taker is almost guaranteed gold in my opinion, but Flair was the best of all time.


----------

